
Ask HN: Would you use a “Green” credit card? - sharemywin
I was thinking about a credit card that only funds &quot;Green&quot; purchases. Like &quot;Led&quot; light bulbs, &quot;solar cells&quot; etc.
======
sjs382
How would it benefit the user? Lower rates on these "green" purchases?

